# Shared On Cr - '50s French Lightweight



## bulldog1935 (Apr 1, 2016)

they have their photos protected, so can't copy any here, but it's worth looking at.  
http://www.ipernity.com/doc/1698696/album/880448


----------



## Drew Hayden (Apr 1, 2016)

Those French bikes are pretty and very nicely made - used to have a early 50's La Perle.  It had fantastic use of aluminum which was not always the case.... chain guard, handle bars & stem and of course the fenders w/ lights.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 1, 2016)

good job, I couldn't copy or download

here's a great article than Jan Heine wrote
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/12/06/cycling-under-the-german-occupation/

The modern lightweight bicycle came out of Paris in the occupation - 4 years with no gasoline available.
Every day there was a race to get from Paris to the outlying farms and back to the city with fresh produce.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah me either so I used snipping tool and copy/pasted from that


----------

